# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Kapelet

## Veshtrusja

Shkruani mendimet tuaja mbi stilet e kapeleve qe pelqeni. Me poshte do gjeni preferencat e mija per kapele qe jan ne mode si vjet....

Shikoni ketu 

Edhe ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Veshtruese, postoji me mire ketu fotot. Eshte me lehte se sa te hapesh 100 dritare.

Kapelja e pare alla Britnely s'me pelqen. Nje xhiro ne mall te besh e shef qindra bjondinka te vogla me kapele te tilla.  Mgjte materiali (plaid) eshte nje nder te preferuarat e mia. 

E dyta, e lezetshme. Do e preferoja ne ngjyre tjeter....ne nje kafe te bukur, te veshur me nje trench coat ngjyre qumeshti. Che carino... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

me funky

----------


## katana

epo qysh se lexova unbearable weightness te kunderes

----------


## La_Lune

..mua me pelqejne shume beretat

----------


## La_Lune

..

----------


## Veshtrusja

lol katana me te vertete perdor bowler hats?

Lori edhe mua me pelqejn si tip "beret" por jo tamem si ato qe ke postuar....me teper me pelqejn keshtu :

----------


## Veshtrusja

> postoji me mire ketu fotot. Eshte me lehte se sa te hapesh 100 dritare.


Kuqalashja nuk e di perse nuk del imazhi, ndoshta eshte e madhe figura megjithate per te pare kapelen qe doja te tregoja me siper mund te klikoni ketu :

Here 

And Here 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

oh. duhet ta besh upload nga kompjuteri, jo nga interneti.

----------


## malli

Edhe mua me pelqejne beretat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jola

Hera e pare ne jeten time qe me kane bere dhurate nje kapele.
S'besoj se eshte dhe aq e keqe.

----------


## Ihti

Ja kapelja ime...qe e kam dhurate nga nje gringo Luisiane.

----------


## katana

Si ore kemi harruar te permendim QELESHET???
me veni noj foto te qelesheve

----------


## bayern

jo po thuaj qe se ke vllain te gjithanshem..i ka ngjare te jatit nga kjo ane...  :ngerdheshje: 

komenti i fotos ne faqen qe e gjeta ish :



> *17980
> C. Grace
> Albania
> 1995
> Old Albanian man wearing a traditional hat
> *

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

qeleshet te tregojne sexyyyyyyy :perqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

Qeleshet jane "the best". Por me thoni si ju duket kjo:

----------


## angeldust

Une per dimer mbaj nje kapele si kjo, vetem se e kam me gezof te zi, jo kaf si ne kjo foto. Tallmeni po deshet... une vdes per ate kapele  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

Edhe ca djem te bukur me pelqejne kur mbajne ndonje berete stil si ky ketu ne foto... 

Po ku te gjesh moj amani... shumica e djemve ne Shqiperi s'te mbajne gjera te tilla se kane hall i tall bota me duket  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Angeldust...te te njof me nje shokun tim nga Peja qe ka koleksion beretash. 

Perpara coku e hiqte, po tashi e mban me detyrim se e kane qethe si n'urgjence  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Angeldust...te te njof me nje shokun tim nga Peja qe ka koleksion beretash. 
> 
> Perpara coku e hiqte, po tashi e mban me detyrim se e kane qethe si n'urgjence *


Ah Ihti, pikerisht...
prandaj dhe une thashe "ne Shqiperi" dhe nuk thashe "shqiptare"  :ngerdheshje: 

Se keta kosovaret xheku ja dine kimetin beretave kam pershtypjen. Dhe s'kam parasysh vetem ata te UCK-se, jo per gje po ishin me mjeker te gjate lol j/k

----------

